# Eclipse 2 lamp needed



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Purchased a used 12 X 24 X 21 tank with the Eclipse 2 filtration system, however, no flourescent lamp included. Anyone have one of these lamps that they no longer need and would like to sell?
Thanks
srleafs


----------

